#  Erste Hilfe >   Was tun bei Personen im Schockzustand? >

## sonnenschein08

Hallo zusammen, 
Ich habe eine Frage. 
Heute ist einer bei uns aus dem Haus wohl zusammen geklappt. 
Laut seiner Freundin war er zunächst arbeiten bis er nach hause gekommen ist. 
Dort ha er wohl noch die Berichte von seiner Freundin kontrolliert und sich an 
seinen eigenen Rechner gesetzt. 
Plötzlich (Ich weiß nicht so genau, ging viel zu schnell) muss er wohl bewusstlos gewesen sein 
und ist mit seinem Stuhl plötzlich nach hinten gekippt und somit gegegen einen Glastich geknallt. Die
Glasscheibe muss laut Ihr nach oben gefolgen sein und gottseidank neben ihme gelandet sein.
Er hat sich wohl zusammengezuckt mehrmals und war gar nicht mehr ansprechbar. Er hatte Schaum vorm Mund. 
Da sie es sich nicht mit ansehen konnte, ist sie weinend runter gelaufen.... 
Ich bin dann sofort nach oben gedüst. 
Er hatte dort den Schaum noch immer vorm Mund und ganz weite fieße Augen(die waren richtig unheimlich).
Er war weiterhin nicht ansprechbar, er wollte aufstehen und hat mit dem Kopf mehrmals versucht(war ja nicht 
von anfang an dabei) gegen den Boden zu knallen. 
Ich habe Ihn dann versucht mit allen Kräften am Boden zu halten, da er es immer wieder mit dem Kopf gegen den Boden 
versuchte zu knallen hat mir ein Nachbar ein Kisse gegeben wo Ich im den Kopf draufgelegt habe. 
Irgendwann fing er dann sehr sehr undeutlich an zu sprechen an, und seine Augen wirkten nicht mehr so schlimm. 
Als dann der Notazt irgendwann eintraf war er schon relativ ruhig. 
Jetzt meine Frage: Was kann Ich bei einer solchen Person noch tun? 
Grüße sonnenschein08

----------


## Purzel 1

Der Patient wird flach auf den Boden gelegt und seine Beine werden hochgehalten oder hochgelagert. Der Kopf muß tief gelagert werden, nicht erhöht. Das was Du schilderst hört sich aber eher nach einem Krampfanfall an, weniger nach einem Schock. 
Beim Krampfanfall räumt man alles weg, was den Patienten gefährden könnte. Früher benutzte man einen Mundkeil, was aber heute nicht mehr gemacht wird. Wenn der Patient zubeißt ist der Finger durch. Bitte heute nicht mehr den Patienten in den Mund greifen, was man bei einem einfachen Bewustlosen durchaus tut um zu schauen, ob etwas die Atmung behindern könnte. Man spricht den Patienten an, wenn er bei Bewustsein ist, und wartet auf das Eintreffen des Notarztes. Bei Bewustlosigkeit und wenn er aufgehört hat zu krampfen bringt man ihn in die stabile Seitenlage. Liebe Grüße Purzel

----------


## sonnenschein08

Habe eben gottseidank Neuigkeiten von ihm gehört, 
Ihm gehts wieder deutlich besser, kleinere Scherze hat er auch schon gemacht. Nur die Zunge hat er kaputt.
# Hab erfahren er wird solche Anfälle wohl öfters bekommen, bekommt aber schon Medikamente dafür und er hat nen riß am schädel # 
Mir ist in dem moment nicht so viel eingefallen als ihn erstmal veruchen zu beruihgen , zumal auch noch scherben dort von einem Teil lagen was kaputt gegangen ist, ihn einfach davon fern zu halten. 
Die Beine hatten wir im nur angewinkeltdas er mit denen auf dem Boden stand, nur dadurch das er so unruhig hat das nicht so gepasst. 
Das solche Personen so viel Kraft haben ist schon krass. 
Dann weiß fürs nächste mal bescheid, 
Grüße sonnenschein

----------

